# Back from the vet....



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

So I ended up taking Enzo to the vet for these "bumps" today.

When the vet tech/nurse(not sure what they are called) came in to look at Enzo first, she said the "bumps" look like an allergic reaction to something. I told her the only thing that has been changed since the bumps started to show was his dog food with the introduction of Kirkland with his Iams and then the last time that I did his crate laundry I used powdered Gain instead of the normal liquid Tide that I usually use.

Then the vet comes in looks at the "bumps" and says that it is a Staph Infection that Enzo has. He suggested that I get him this antibiotic that I would use on Enzo for 3-4 weeks and also this antibiotic shampoo that I would use 1-2 times a week. Both of these came to a total of $77. I told him right now I do not have the money until Friday since that is when I get paid (I do have the money but I wanted to do a lil more research first LOL). He said that Staph Infections are common in pitbulls.

Now from what I have found on the interwebz about Staph Infection in dogs is that it is a crusty skin lesion, frequently on the belly area. More advanced cases of staph infection will manifest draining areas and cause severe itching. From what I have seen from these "bumps" on Enzo is they are not red but they just look like a dried out area of the skin and I did see one today that did have a scab on it. Also from what I have noticied is that Enzo has been not sctraching these areas and they really dont seem to bother him, and I dont see any in his belly region.

For right now I'm going to go ahead and wash his blanket and pillow in his crate with the normal Tide liquid soap and put him on Benadryl and see if this will clear it up. If it does not clear up then I will go ahead and introduce Taste of The Wild to him and hopefully that will be it. Now if it gets worse than what it is now I will go ahead and go with the doctors seggestion and go with the antibiotics

Melissa (the girlfriend) picked up some Childrens Benadryl Allergy for Enzo that is 12.5mg tablets that are grape flavored LOL. She said these are the only ones that they has at the store. This is probably common sense but I wanted to make sure before I do it but.... 

1mg is to 1lb. He is 49lbs so pretty much 50mg. Now since they are 12.5mg tablets that is 4 tablets I should be giving him. For some reason to me it seems like too much to give him but I wanted a 2nd opinion before I gave them to him.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

CraziNate said:


> So I ended up taking Enzo to the vet for these "bumps" today.
> 
> When the vet tech/nurse(not sure what they are called) came in to look at Enzo first, she said the "bumps" look like an allergic reaction to something. I told her the only thing that has been changed since the bumps started to show was his dog food with the introduction of Kirkland with his Iams and then the last time that I did his crate laundry I used powdered Gain instead of the normal liquid Tide that I usually use.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to open my face on your other thread about the bumps... but in my mind I was thinking of a staph infection. Benadryl will serve as a sedative, but won't take the irritation away. Dogs don't use benadryl like us people, but if it's what makes you feel better it's not going to hurt him to give him some. I've never given childrens benadryl, I've used the adult which is 2 tabs for each of my fifty pound dogs... so four of the childrens benadryls sound about right. You can give benadryl 2 times a day.

Also, I've had a run in with staph infections with all of my bullies when they were little pups... I wouldn't waste your time on any snazzy shampoo, cephalexin or ciprofloxacin (antibiotics) will take care of it. None of them ever showed any signs of discomfort, the bumps were just ugly!!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I didn't want to open my face on your other thread about the bumps... but in my mind I was thinking of a staph infection. Benadryl will serve as a sedative, but won't take the irritation away. Dogs don't use benadryl like us people, but if it's what makes you feel better it's not going to hurt him to give him some. I've never given childrens benadryl, I've used the adult which is 2 tabs for each of my fifty pound dogs... so four of the childrens benadryls sound about right. You can give benadryl 2 times a day.
> 
> Also, I've had a run in with staph infections with all of my bullies when they were little pups... I wouldn't waste your time on any snazzy shampoo, cephalexin or ciprofloxacin (antibiotics) will take care of it. None of them ever showed any signs of discomfort, the bumps were just ugly!!!


Thanks, Im gonna try the Benadryl out for a couple days and see if that helps clear it up. If not then I will def go with the antibiotics.

From the pictures that I saw online of a Staph Infection on a dog look, dont look like anything like Enzo's "bumps".


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Mine didn't really either from the googling I did, but on the same note, I'm sure that the google is bringing up severe cases... here's a picture of Indigo the day I brought her home... I know it's not the greatest picture in the world. Also, I think staph is very common in puppies, not necessarily pit bulls. Staph is more like a freak accident IMO... puppies or dogs play rough, get a cut on their skin and come in contact with something that has the staph bacteria on it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It sounds more like staff than allergies but if you give benadryl it is 1mg to 1lbs f body weight. Normally you would only use baby benadryl for puppies but you can give it to adults. Your dog would take 50mg at a time you can do that 3x per day for a bad outbreak or 2x a day is fine. I do not think that will help but you can always try.
You can get antibiotics online without a prescription that would work for your dog and the staff infection.

Cephalexin is a great antibiotic for anything else that is not GI related. I use it for any cuts or anything that requires antibiotics. There are exceptions where more powerful antibiotics are required but if you needed those you would have been to the vet anyway.

Cephalexin only comes in oral form, and the dose is 15 mg per pound of body weight, given every 8 to 12 hours depending on the severity of the problem. If you are using a maintenance dose, give it every 12 hours. If the dog has an infection already, use it every 8 hrs.

Again
250mg
Fish Flex, 250 mg Cephalexin x 100 Capsules, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply
500mg
Fish Flex Forte, 500 mg Cephalexin x 100 Capsules, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Mine didn't really either from the googling I did, but on the same note, I'm sure that the google is bringing up severe cases... here's a picture of Indigo the day I brought her home... I know it's not the greatest picture in the world. Also, I think staph is very common in puppies, not necessarily pit bulls. Staph is more like a freak accident IMO... puppies or dogs play rough, get a cut on their skin and come in contact with something that has the staph bacteria on it.


See when I noticied the bumps is around the time when I was switching the dog food and when I use a different laundry soap. Ugh!!! This is frustrating!!

From the pictures that you showed me, his doesnt look like that. They are scattered around his body and not really visible but that can be do to his coat color



performanceknls said:


> It sounds more like staff than allergies but if you give benadryl it is 1mg to 1lbs f body weight. Normally you would only use baby benadryl for puppies but you can give it to adults. Your dog would take 50mg at a time you can do that 3x per day for a bad outbreak or 2x a day is fine. I do not think that will help but you can always try.
> You can get antibiotics online without a prescription that would work for your dog and the staff infection.
> 
> Cephalexin is a great antibiotic for anything else that is not GI related. I use it for any cuts or anything that requires antibiotics. There are exceptions where more powerful antibiotics are required but if you needed those you would have been to the vet anyway.
> ...


Thank you! I really hope its not a staph infection and that is an alergic reaction. But I guess I will see.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Allergic Reaction or not, try what Performance said. That is the common anti-biotic that they use for animals. You can get some Bendryl Cream instead to rub on the itchy part.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well those are cheap and you should have them on hand to save yourself a lot of money if you need just antibiotics instead of going to the vet. Good luck let us know how it goes in a few days.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Well those are cheap and you should have them on hand to save yourself a lot of money if you need just antibiotics instead of going to the vet. Good luck let us know how it goes in a few days.


Thank you! Are those fish flex only found online or can they be purchased at pet or feed store? What is the recommended dosage?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you can find them at a pet store get them if not buy them online. I posted the dosage reread my post


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> If you can find them at a pet store get them if not buy them online. I posted the dosage reread my post


Thank you, I forgot you put the dosage in there.


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

how long should the cefpo be given?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

At least 7 days maybe longer if the infection is bad. I would not exceed 14 days, if it goes that long you need a stronger antibiotic.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey lisa, is Fish Flex the same as the cephalexin here?

Cephalexin: Antibiotic For Dogs And Cats - 1800PetMeds


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes it is the same just labeled different, what a rip off huh!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

So I think its the Kirkland that is causing these bumps. When I got home from work it looked like the bumps were starting to go away. They werent as visible as before and as soon as Enzo ate its almost as if they flarred up. I wanna say that the food is the cause but I'm not 100% positive. Tomorrw morning I will be going to Tractor Supply to pick up a bag of TOTW High Prairie.

I found some reviews on Kirkland and this **** is going in the garbage tonight!!
Kirkland Super Premium Dog Food - Reviews on RateItAll


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I wish I would have done more research before making the swith, so much for being a 3 star dog food. I almost think Iams is better than this... Lesson Learned


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I've fed all of my cats and dogs Kirkland brandfood for years and never had any problems. It is a good quality food. Enzo may be allergic to one of the ingredients. I hope you can narrow it down so you don't end up buying another dog food containing the same irritant.

Oh, on a good note: You can return the unused Kirkland to Costco for a full refund.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Gimbler said:


> I've fed all of my cats and dogs Kirkland brandfood for years and never had any problems. It is a good quality food. Enzo may be allergic to one of the ingredients. I hope you can narrow it down so you don't end up buying another dog food containing the same irritant.
> 
> Oh, on a good note: You can return the unused Kirkland to Costco for a full refund.


Thanks, I would love to narrow it down and know what the actual cause is. Hopefully this is what is causing these bumps as he did flare up after he ate


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Hm, good idea to try a diffrent brand.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive heard and read nothing but good reviews on Taste of The Wild so I figured I would give it a shot. Hopefully it wont let me down cause I really dont like feeding Enzo Iams but he seems to be doing really fine on it but I just would like to have him on something more healthy. Funny I say that tho cause I dont eat the greatest lol. Especially for being a work out aholic


----------

